# Ear shots?



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

I have been reading some of the "first kill" threads and saw some discussion and tips on shooting hogs with a bow. I've always shot hogs in the ear with a rifle, but never with a bow. Why not take ear shots on hogs if they are inside of 25 yards? I know the rifle packs way more punch, but an ear shot on a hog should drop it dead in it's tracks, right? Especially with a fast bow. How many of you have tried ear shots on hogs and why not take them more often? Thanks

Dook


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I ain't that good


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

IMO-Hogs move too much to chance it.

I know some guys do it, but not me. I have fast bow and have bow hunted a long time, started in 1978. I have helped track head shot deer (accidently hit there) and the out come was bad....not deer, but tons of blood for a long ways.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Bucksnort and Captn C have it dead on! I don't believe anyone is that good, they might get lucky but hogs move too much. I also believe it is not an ethical shot, my opinion, thank you. I would be willing to guess that most "professional" outdoors people would say the same thing. Rifle, ok. Bow, absolutely not!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

It is not againt the law, so we are talking ethics here.

Almost all bowhunters will tell you it is not a good shot. The reason being that there is too much chance of just putting a horrible wound on the hog. Bowhunters have been fighting the "impression" that we wound too many animals for years, plus most of the time when a hunter changes to the bow, it is less about the kill and more about the experience.

We teach in bowhunter education that the only acceptable shot is heart/lungs in a broadside or slightly quartering away angle. These provide the largest amount of room for error and a quick death for the animal.

Are there guys out there taking head shots, frontal shots, and texas heart shots....of course there are. Me, I feel absolutely terrible when I wound an animal. Plus I am searching for the next 24 hours ruining the rest of the hunt and the immediate area. High percentage shots only for me.

I hope that was an answer without sounding like preaching.


----------



## Nativetex (Oct 13, 2009)

Chunkey, I have been hunting for 44 years and bow hunting for 20 of those. I have never heard of a "Texas Heart Shot". What is that?


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

Nativetex said:


> Chunkey, I have been hunting for 44 years and bow hunting for 20 of those. I have never heard of a "Texas Heart Shot". What is that?


straight from behind...trying to get to the vitals by passing all the way through from the rear


----------



## Nativetex (Oct 13, 2009)

That does not sound like a shot that I or any of my group would attempt. Might be that they are trying to show their macho side (I'm pulling 85# and I went all the way through him). Anyhow, I would not want to be the one to field dress an animal shot that way. I'm with Chunkey: High percentage shot or let them walk. 

Thanks for the info; I don't feel as dumb as I did 10 minutes ago! :work:


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

The term (or slang) of "Texas heart shot" is an old gun hunting description of shooting for the back hole of the deer that is facing directly away from you...the biological 12 ring as it were. I guess I could have included hindquarter trying to hit the femoral artery as well. Sorry, I thought everyone was familiar with that slang, not trying to make anyone feel......uninformed.


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks, I've never taken an ear shot with a bow, but was curious about opinions and how many folks do it. Thanks.

Dook


----------

